
Show HN: Initial Microsoft Bing Speech API for Go (In Progress) - seiflotfy
https://github.com/axiomhq/mcs/tree/master/speech
======
Roritharr
This looks like fun!

------
martinpinto
awesome, been looking for something like this!

